# The Carleton-York Regiment



## marketgarden (10 Feb 2013)

I was looking for a list of all members of the Carleton-York Regiment that served in WWII. It is a very evasive subject. My Dad was a member and served in England, returning home with a War-bride. Any information would be greatly appreciated....¿ ¿ ¿ ¿


----------



## Old and Tired (10 Feb 2013)

A good place to start is 1st Battalion R NB R, Fredricton as they are the successors to the C & Y. Also a call or email to the Rector of the Cathedral in Saint John would probably would not go amiss, as one of the Parish Priests was also a member of the C & Y leading up to the war.  There is a plaque inside the main door commemorating the members of the unit Killed in Battle.

Another source is Invicta, its a Regimental history of the C & Y.  I haven't got my copy close at hand but it does have lists of all members of the unit with Regimental numbers and a few other details.


----------



## MMSS (8 Sep 2013)

There is a cenotaph in Woodstock NB (seat of Carleton Co) which IIRC lists the names of those in the regiment who lost their lives in the two world wars and Korea.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Sep 2013)

marketgarden, it is very possible that no such list exists.

If there are nominal rolls, they would most likely be shapshots of all the men in the unit at the time the roll was compiled.

What you may have to do is consult with Library and Archives Canada to see if the unit's Part II Orders exist for the wartime period. The Part II Orders will list all men taken on or struck off strength (TOS/SOS). Compiling all of these notations would permit you to compile a nominal roll. 

Having done this for The RCR in the First World War, I can advise that it is neither an inexpensive nor an easy project to tackle. But if no-one has previously compiled it, you may have to tackle the task from the start.


----------

